# Who dares wins



## TLC (Jun 10, 2005)

OK .... 

Who's first?


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 10, 2005)

hehehe...like the penguins. they line up on a cliff no one wants to go into the water where their might be a big hungry seal. eventually they just pushing eachother off the cliff. its funny as! 

personally my money is on the mongooses!

andrew


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 10, 2005)

It'd be nice if the cobra took out at least 50% of them though  hehehe


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll put my money on the mongoose aswell. Good looking cobra to.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 10, 2005)

I guess when the odds are stacked against you like the poor cobra, what chance do you stand to win.


----------



## Mr.K (Jun 11, 2005)

one on one its bad enough for the poor old cobra, let alone 20 against one!! :|


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 11, 2005)

> let alone 20 against one!!



i count 21-22 mongoose including the youngsters, 

andrew


----------



## Mr.K (Jun 11, 2005)

I count 1 goose :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Jun 11, 2005)

Mongoose easily


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 11, 2005)

Beautiful Cobra!
Shame it almost certainly would have been the last photo taken of it before the furry one's had dinner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

I counted 20 and my moneys on the mongoose to ( shame though  )


----------



## Jonny (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: RE: Who dares wins*



> i count 21-22 mongoose including the youngsters,
> 
> andrew



isnt the plural of mongoose mongeese????? :lol:


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: RE: Who dares wins*

[/quote]isnt the plural of mongoose mongeese????? :lol:[/quote]

What fancy talking school did yo go to?


----------



## Hickson (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: RE: Who dares wins*



moosenoose said:


> It'd be nice if the cobra took out at least 50% of them though  hehehe


Unfortunately for the cobra, the mongooses have a certain immunity to the venom.

It's a _fait accompli_. Great photo tho'!



Hix


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Who dares wins*

immunity to venom is good. though if i was the cobra i would prefer the mongooses to something like those african honey badgers. saw a documentary on them and this one went off against a puff adder got bitten killed the snake then felt a bit iffy for a couple hours, then back to normal eating his snake.

not fully imune but definatly not as bad as it would be for us!

andrew


----------



## Liccy (Jun 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Who dares wins*

i think the plural is still mongoose


----------



## ErisKSC (Jun 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Who dares wins*

In india when the mogoose are in a group they take it in turns to attack the cobra, same in africa i think, but each one strikes a fraction of a second after the previous. So with 20 mongoose, 5 or 10 could attack within a second or 2, making it impossible for the cobra to succesfully defend itself, 99 times out of 100 the mongoose always wins!


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Who dares wins*



ErisKSC said:


> 99 times out of 100 the mongoose always wins!



HEHE bit of a contradiction....


----------



## alexr (Jun 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Who dares wins*



SLACkra said:


> one went off against a puff adder got bitten killed the snake


I think I saw that one Andrew - was he bitten on the face and it swelled up to the size of a cricket ball...

That was pretty amazing - I was sure it was dead...


----------



## instar (Jun 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Who dares wins*

Moongoose generally win, slightly faster reflexes than the cobra and mass together making it hard for snake to define a single target. Thats nature, sometimes harsh, always amazing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Who dares wins*



instar said:


> Moongoose generally win, slightly faster reflexes than the cobra and mass together making it hard for snake to define a single target. Thats nature, sometimes harsh, always amazing!



About time the truth of the situation came to light. Its the fact that the mongoose can anticipate the strike of the cobra and get out of the way. They are a split second faster than the cobra too so they can repeatedly strike the cobras head after they have dodged the cobra's strike thus stunning then killing the cobra. 



> mongoose that are very fast and are able to grasp a snake after it has struck the snake.



And when they mass together, its called a "mob".


----------



## ErisKSC (Jun 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Who dares wins*

when i said 99 times out of 100 the mongoose always wins, i meant sometime even a mongoose can slip, blink or have a mild stroke! 

I watched 3 in india bailing up a cobra in a maize field, it was absolutely brutal!
They looked like cute little fuzzy animals until they start hissin and baring their teeth, and when 2 or 3 tear a 7ft cobra to shreds in front of you, they don't seem so cuddly anymore.


----------

